# Beginner Warrants query: CSRWMA warrants



## Fab (31 March 2006)

I just bought the following warrant csrwma. I understand the fourth letter (W) has a special meaning with regards to the type of warrant . Can anyone tell me what this is and if MA after that gives any more indications about it.

Cheers


----------



## sails (31 March 2006)

*Re: CSRWMA warrants*

Hi Fab,

This is where to find info on ASX warrant codes:  http://www.asx.com.au/investor/warrants/how/codes.htm

Your warrant:
CSR = stock code
                       W = warrant (just ordinary warrant, nothing special)
                       M = Macquarie is the issuer
                       A = call


----------



## RichKid (31 March 2006)

*Re: CSRWMA warrants*



			
				Fab said:
			
		

> I just bought the following warrant csrwma. I understand the fourth letter (W) has a special meaning with regards to the type of warrant . Can anyone tell me what this is and if MA after that gives any more indications about it.
> 
> Cheers




Hi Fab,

The warrants booklet mentioned in your earlier thread also explains it but perhaps not as succinctly as Sails! You can download a copy in pdf at the ASX site. 

If you're not prepared to do even that initial research before trading derivatives you may find you are out of your depth before long. I'm not trying to be harsh, it's just reality, I have lost more money in options and warrants than I have made by thinking it was an easy way to get rich in a bull market but it aint! And I did read for long hours beforehand. So I'm sticking to stocks til I work it all out. 

There are lots of threads here on derivative pricing, especially the ones by Wayne on options. There are even ones discussing how evil warrants and market makers are. Please read those and save yourself some trouble and money.

Happy Trading!
Rich
PS I do still trade a few options and warrants but as a sidelight when it suits my strategy.


----------



## Fab (31 March 2006)

*Re: CSRWMA warrants*

Thanks RichKid,

One thing I have problem factoring in the warrant is the volatility and what the Strike is?
Can you perhaps explain how this works?
Where can I find the strike information and at what point can I trade my warrant to buy the share if I decide to?
Sorry for all these questions, I am trying to get a better understanding of this product. Please note that my position is small with warrant as indeed I see this product as quite risky.


----------



## RichKid (31 March 2006)

*Re: CSRWMA warrants*



			
				Fab said:
			
		

> Thanks RichKid,
> 
> One thing I have problem factoring in the warrant is the volatility and what the Strike is?
> Can you perhaps explain how this works?
> ...




Fab,

Please revisit your earlier thread and read what we have referred you to there, you need to do some research on your own: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3029. 

I'm concerned that you are relying too much on what we are posting here. None of us are qualified to give financial advice, unfortunately. Glad that your position is small.

*There are lots of threads on warrants in this forum, browse it or use the search tool, as mentioned before.*If you can't get your head around warrants they may be too complex for you, doesn't suit everyone, nothing wrong with that but you wont know until you study it for yourself. 

Good luck!


----------

